# Funny looking fox



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Saw this last night. Have not seen one with so dark colours before.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Must be one from 'oop north where the air is all polluted.

Bit like those moths that turned from white to black so they didn't stand out on the stone walls.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/wi...as-Britains-polluted-skies-change-colour.html

Seems that they are turning white again 'darn sarth.

Either that or it's from Bratfudd. :wink:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The Fox is probably thinking, "Who is that funny looking bloke with the Camera". 8O :wink:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

nice to see one in a field instead of a side street on top of a dustbin.

cabby


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Stanner said:


> Must be one from 'oop north where the air is all polluted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The Peppered Moth (_Biston betularia_) is used as an example of evolution, it was initially light, then when the industrial revolution started the trees became dark, so the dark form was better camouflaged and the light form stood out and was eaten by predators as they were easy to see.

Once the Clean Air Acts started to have an effect the tress have gradually become less dark and so the lighter form is once again better adapted for survival and hence for breeding - so it's genes for colour will be passed on to the next generation although the dark (melanic) form still exists in smaller numbers.

The picture below shows this reasonably well I think;










Foxes are found in various shades but that one certainly looks dark, I know they vary in colour quite a lot but that one is the darkest I have ever seen either in a city of the countryside....

Dave


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Was a time when the majority of people had never seen a fox apart from in headlights. :lol: not sure if its a good thing that they are so numerous now. I can see us getting all sentimental over an albino next  I 'll get my coat :wink: 

Dick


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Dick, is it made of genuine fox fur?

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Same type of colour to the ones up here. Local vixen has two cubs that are really dark in colour. Obviously a Broen fox not a Red one.

Dave p


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Stanner said:


> Must be one from 'oop north where the air is all polluted.
> 
> Bit like those moths that turned from white to black so they didn't stand out on the stone walls.
> 
> ...


You've obviously never had the pleasure of our ever so clean air up here, and hopefully you'll stay down there with comments like that. 8O

Colin


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No Colin. Stanner is right! It's grim up where me and motormouth live. Polluted air, kiddies getting stuffed down chimneys, outside yard toilets and all we have to eat is Lard and we have to put up with 747 when he ventures south.

Now even our foxes are polluted! Best stay darn sarf you with yer shandy.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

barryd said:


> No Colin. Stanner is right! It's grim up where me and motormouth live. Polluted air, kiddies getting stuffed down chimneys, outside yard toilets and all we have to eat is Lard and we have to put up with 747 when he ventures south.
> 
> Now even our foxes are polluted! Best stay darn sarf you with yer shandy.


OOPS - I forgot that we were trying to put them off coming up here.

Maybe I should say that I came back to North Yorkshire after an absence of nearly 30 years because my hacking cough had almost gone and I missed it. 

Now, after almost 2 years back here, coughing as though full strength Capstan was my chosen smoke. :wink:

Colin


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I wish people would stop giving a false impression of the North. :evil: 

Things are much better than portrayed. For instance, it must be nearly 6 months since a Missionary was abducted and eaten. Stagecoach robberies are few and far between.

As long as Suvverners put their foot down and don't stop, they have a 50/50 chance of avoiding problems.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

When I worked in London by the end of the day my bogies were black! That can't be good can it?

The only thing polluting the air around our way is farmers who seem to spend there lives swearing at anything that moves or doesn't move for that matter or shooting stuff. Southerners be warned!!

To quote American Werewolf in London "Stick to the roads!" The M25!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lovelly things, foxes.

Dave p[


----------

